# Does satin make it better?



## Gracegarden (May 30, 2012)

I'm noticing that almost any variety looks better (IMO) if is satin.

Are there some show standards that simply does not allow for satinization? Is it simply not possible to breed satin into the line and/or is just not allowed on the show bench? (Such as a satin dutch, satin tri, etc.)

There is still so much I don't know or understand and this was the best way I could figure to ask the question. Thanks.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Satin does darken the appearance of most colors; it's especially good for getting a darker look from a tan belly. Beyond that, there's only personal preference.

Occasionally you will see problems from inbreeding with satin mousies as it is a somewhat recent coat type. It took me about four years to produce really healthy satins. The breakthrough was a fluke; I got a buck, a satin agouti, out of a feeder bin, who looked sturdy, and who anchored my satin lines. Nowadays I don't really worry too much about satin to satin pairings, but I still have a bit of worry about smaller litters, failure of babies to thrive due to anemia and problems digesting food that I hope to avoid by out crossing satins to standard coats.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

It depends on the variety. Satin is the least-offensive non-standard coat variety, but it does have drawbacks.

Satin works by creating hollow hairs, and on varieties whose fur is close to the color of their skin (such as red, fawn, argente, and brindle), satin can make the already sparse hair on the feet look like it isn't there, or make the coverage look less-than full. This is a bad thing. The color of self varieties should go all the way down to the toenails, and satinization can make it look like it doesn't.

I've also found that satin makes pale noses look paler than they are, for the same reason (the hair is naturally a bit thinner there).

On very dark mice, such as good blacks or black tans, satin does almost nothing on the dark fur.


----------



## Gracegarden (May 30, 2012)

Great explanations. Thank you.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks for this! A good reason to hunt down a standard coated mouse at some point. Unfortunately satin is the norm in the three shipments I've seen.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

You're welcome!


----------

